# Looking to Drive Uber Select in Phoenix, Good idea?



## Sean Scherer (Jul 4, 2016)

I'm strongly entertaining the idea of quitting my job, it's overly stressful and I don't feel it is leading me to where I would like to be, I have big dreams... 

My thoughts are that I do part-time (peak hours only) driving Uber Select with my 2014 Tesla Model S (dark blue, not black so I can't do BLACK service), I'm not overly concerned with depreciation of the vehicle because I own it outright and I will be working on building my own business in the mean time, by the time the vehicle is old and decrepit I'll be able to afford a replacement... I understand my maintenance costs and can take care of the vehicle by myself, so I don't need to be overly critical of those costs either.

My question for the forum is; how much can I net out driving only peak times and in the peak areas (Downtown Scottsdale/Tempe)? I'd anticipate putting 15-20 hours of driving in per week and driving approximately 1000 miles each week.

I used to do Uber X on peaks only and it wasn't "bad", I was averaging about $18-22/hr overall, but it was just on the side and I was driving a Chevy Volt so it was X only... I'm wondering how much more to expect doing Uber Select? Will there be enough fares to keep me driving?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## picknyourseat (Mar 18, 2015)

In the past, you were unable to run Select only. You may have a different experience being that you have a Tesla.

That being said, Uber has completely destroyed Select and Black Car in Phoenix.

I have driven Black Car for almost 2 years, so I do know the hot spots and I am now lucky to get 15-20 requests per week on Select/Black Car combined.

You may get other differing opinions, but I am not sure how much money is left out here on the higher platforms, especially in the summer.


----------



## Sean Scherer (Jul 4, 2016)

Thanks for your response, is your 15-20 requests per week in the summer or in the more "on-season"?


----------



## picknyourseat (Mar 18, 2015)

Sean Scherer said:


> Thanks for your response, is your 15-20 requests per week in the summer or in the more "on-season"?


I am/was a full time driver. Last week I did 15 trips in 40+hours...it is dead!

One thing for you to keep in mind is that approximately 2 months ago, Uber forced every Black/SUV driver to accept Select requests also. So the streets are flooded with cars on every platform fighting for what few rides are out there.


----------



## Sean Scherer (Jul 4, 2016)

How did you do during peak times (Friday 8pm-3am, Saturday 8pm-3am)?


----------



## picknyourseat (Mar 18, 2015)

Peak times in the summer aren't good at all. In season, (Jan-May), you could probably get to a couple hundred each night.

My best advice at this time would be to just try it and see how it goes.

Just make sure that you have the rideshare rider on your insurance policy, because paid for or not, I'm sure that you don't want to pay for a repair to your Tesla out of you own pocket!

P.S. - The game has changed a bunch in the last 6 months or so...way too many drivers out on the road trying to make some beer money!


----------

